# CPSC Recall: Wolf SL Carbon Fiber Bicycle Forks from Cervelo SA



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't know if this applies to anyone, but I just got this email:



> Cervélo SA Recalls Bicycle Forks Due to Fall Hazard
> 
> NEWS from CPSC
> U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
> ...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 20, 2008)

> The recalled forks have a clear coating over black painted
> carbon fiber



So, is anyone at the CPSC aware that you don't need to paint carbon to make it black?


----------



## marcski (Aug 20, 2008)

More importantly and to the point, its interesting to note that the Cervelo, a highly regarded racing/high performance road bike manufacturer who charges a pretty penny for their frames have the fork...a major part, manufactured by a chinese plant. 

I think there are only a few companies that actually source the actual carbon fiber and make the tubes themselves.  That's why....some research is needed when purchasing a full carbon frame, in order to be sure you're paying for something that you really should be paying for!


----------

